# Sticky  Lots of Older Service Manuals On-Line - shocks / hubs / brakes / more…



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I was using my google-fu to track down an older RockShox service manual when I found this website.

http://my-sport.spb.ru/manual_1/

In there I found service manuals for shocks, hubs, brakes, and even pedals.

I hope this helps someone else out as much as it helped me.

Here are direct links to the manufacturer folders within the main index.

Scott
answer manitou
avid
campagnolo
cannondale
canyon
dt
formula
fox
gds
hayes
hope
isis
kona
magura
marzocchi
mavic
merida
progressive
raceface
rock shox
romic
shimano
specialized
sram
suntour
training
truvativ
unsorted
white brothers

I already used WinHTTrack to copy over the entire site in case it goes down. :thumbsup:


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Those manuals have been around for a long time, they used to be at "http://manualer.happymtb.org" 

I think that they had problems with the original hosting provider and had to move them to a new one.






.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd assume they had been around for a long time. Some cover equipment from '98. 

I was posting because I found several RockShox service guides I was looking for that I hadn't found elsewhere.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

More Manuals, Instructions, ect.:

Various Brands: http://www.birota.ru/manuals/index.php

Various Brands: http://www.wrower.pl/instrukcje/index.php
* Dead link

Manufacturer Archives of Catalogues and Manuals: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=2175

Manitou, Fox and Chris King Manuals: http://www.spoke-n-word-cycles.com/service.html
* Dead link

Rockshox: http://members.home.nl/children-of-the-korn/RockShoxService.htm
* Dead link

Old Rockshox and Manitou Manuals: http://www.suspensionforkparts.net/home.php

Various Brands: http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/manuals.html

Marzocchi, Manitou and Rockshox Manuals: http://enduroforkseals.com/id12.html

Marzocchi, Manitou, Fox and Rockshox pictorial instructions: http://enduroforkseals.com/id10.html

Marzocchi: http://www.windwave.co.uk/documents/techinfo/dealer_marzocchi_tech_info.html
* Dead link

RST: http://www.rst-europe.com/f-list.htm

RST: https://www.paul-lange.de/service/Support/RST/Explosionszeichnungen/Explosionszeichnungen.php
https://www.paul-lange.de/service/Support/RST/Anleitungen/index.php
https://www.paul-lange.de/service/Support/RST/Ersatzteillisten/ersatzteillisten.php

Mavic: http://www.tech-mavic.com/tech-mavic/technical_manual/data/logon.php
Login: mavic-com
Password: dealer


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^^ Nice! Links like this come in handy to us new to working on bikes. Especially for people like me that can only afford the old stuff.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

This thread should be stickied!!!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree! Would be nice to keep the thread updated when we find new technical manuals or service guides.


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

marpilli said:


> I agree! Would be nice to keep the thread updated when we find new technical manuals or service guides.


Agree! 
A pity that sometimes the tools are not available anymore....I´m still crazy about the 4 prong xtr freehub tool that shimano has discontinued. My 960 xtr hub is not serviceable anymore...silly


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

thanx


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

The following link is now dead


> Manitou, Fox and Chris King Manuals: http://www.spoke-n-word-cycles.com/service.html


Those manuals can be found on this link: http://www.spoke-n-word-cycles.com/service_docs.htm

Manitou Exploded Diagrams: http://www.ehs.at/index.jsp?catId=13
* Dead link.

.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Marpilli


----------



## jblunt791 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## calum73 (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice one.


----------



## Psychotext (Sep 21, 2012)

Very useful, thank you.


----------



## mechantbruce (Jun 3, 2011)

This link has a SRAM "technical Bulletin" showing *Truvativ Howitzer BB and Crankset Installation *which I found very useful (and I couldn't find anything like it on the SRAM/Truvative site).

http://www.tandem-bike.cz/pdf/Howitzer_Installation_V2[2].pdf


----------



## ShopMechanic (May 9, 2009)

At ArtsCyclery.com we typically have the technical manuals for the products we sell posted as pdf's under the product image. See the manual by clicking on the "tech docs" icon. We often will combine two manuals if they are both applicable so that you have everything you might need to get it going. For an example, check out our product page for the KS LEV dropper post: Kind Shock LEV Dropper Seat Post 125mm


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Great thread

Thanks


----------

